# can u drink egg beaters?



## kraziplaya (Jan 14, 2006)

everyone should be familiar with the egg white products and similair items in the grocery store...my question is... can i drink them straight up?

the particular product i buy is better 'n eggs


----------



## kraziplaya (Jan 14, 2006)

http://www.michaelfoods.com/business/retail/bettern_eggs.cfm


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 14, 2006)

kraziplaya said:
			
		

> everyone should be familiar with the egg white products and similair items in the grocery store...my question is... can i drink them straight up?
> 
> the particular product i buy is better 'n eggs


No.


http://70.87.96.70/showthread.php?t=46675&highlight=egg+whites+biotin


----------



## kraziplaya (Jan 14, 2006)

thx for the info


----------



## Steele20 (Jan 14, 2006)

Yes you retard. It's pasteurized.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 14, 2006)

Steele20 said:
			
		

> Yes you retard. It's pasteurized.


It doesn't matter if it is pasturised.... It still isn't digested properly by the body and it can still be bad for your biotin levels..


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 15, 2006)

Steele20 said:
			
		

> Yes you retard. It's pasteurized.


Why don't you try to make your point like an adult instead of insulting people?


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 15, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> It doesn't matter if it is pasturised.... It still isn't digested properly by the body and it can still be bad for your biotin levels..


emma is this also true with whole eggs as I sometimes mix them in OJ and drink it. I raise my own chickens and don't have to worry about salmonella or other diseases. 

Tough


----------



## P-funk (Jan 15, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> emma is this also true with whole eggs as I sometimes mix them in OJ and drink it. I raise my own chickens and don't have to worry about salmonella or other diseases.
> 
> Tough


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jan 15, 2006)

It doesnt matter if you raise em yourself PT. They can still get it. not a good thing to do.


----------



## Steele20 (Jan 15, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Why don't you try to make your point like an adult instead of insulting people?



if people knew how to read I wouldn't have too...


----------



## Steele20 (Jan 15, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> It doesn't matter if it is pasturised.... It still isn't digested properly by the body and it can still be bad for your biotin levels..



He asked if he can, not if he should.


----------



## FenderBender (Jan 15, 2006)

All I can say is Yuchhhhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## garethhe (Jan 15, 2006)

Steele20 said:
			
		

> if people knew how to read I wouldn't have too...



clearly you are operating at a much higher mental level than myself, because it seems to me that you are here equating literacy with knowledge of pasteurization.  my literacy must be impaired.


----------



## fufu (Jan 15, 2006)

garethhe said:
			
		

> clearly you are operating at a much higher mental level than myself, because it seems to me that you are here equating literacy with knowledge of pasteurization.  my literacy must be impaired.


----------



## ANCAM (Jan 16, 2006)

ew


----------



## Steele20 (Jan 16, 2006)

garethhe said:
			
		

> clearly you are operating at a much higher mental level than myself, because it seems to me that you are here equating literacy with knowledge of pasteurization.  my literacy must be impaired.



Wow dude, I don't feel like repeating what I said before.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 16, 2006)

when im bulking i drink egg whites, more so because they are so easy to pound that just getting the extra calories in is beneficial in my opinion regardless of if your body is digesting 100% of the protein.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 16, 2006)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> when im bulking i drink egg whites, more so because they are so easy to pound that just getting the extra calories in is beneficial in my opinion regardless of if your body is digesting 100% of the protein.


ummm... if you don't digest it, you don't get the extra calories.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 16, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> ummm... if you don't digest it, you don't get the extra calories.


 
so realistically speaking, by swallowing three egg whites on top of a meal, i am getting no calories from it?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 16, 2006)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> so realistically speaking, by swallowing three egg whites on top of a meal, i am getting no calories from it?


You will be digesting about 60% of the cals from the egg whites, so you are looking at about 30 cals for those 3 egg whites... Ummm... so, yeah - not going to make or break your diet (granted - 3 egg whites cooking is only going to give you 51 cals - so you are hardly doing lots of good with that either.  ).


----------



## garethhe (Jan 16, 2006)

Steele20 said:
			
		

> Wow dude, I don't feel like repeating what I said before.



Then don't.  I don't feel like understanding how you can justify yourself here.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 16, 2006)

interesting, thanks


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 18, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> It doesn't matter if it is pasturised.... It still isn't digested properly by the body and it can still be bad for your biotin levels..


 
All true, because I have done this....

All they did was give me massive gas - 

So if they are upsettting my system,
this means they aren't digesting properly...

(Same goes for protein shakes and powder)


----------

